# Opinions on a Knife Roll



## Lefty (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey guys,

I'm new to this whole Japanese Knife game, but I assume that one day I'll have so many that I need a beach towel to wrap and transport them. As of right now, I only own a gyuto (man, are these light and sharp compared to German knives). However, if, threoretically I were meeting up with a guy from the forum...let's say earlier this morning...hypothetically, which affordable knife roll would you guys recommend to trransport my knives to and from home?...if this ever becomes a concern for me, of course. 

Ps. I love leather and natural materials.


----------



## bkultra (Dec 9, 2013)

http://www.jawleathergoods.com/leather-knife-rolls/4555975479

And if you ever do get hooked on this whole knife thing you could have one custom made to your specs.


----------



## Lefty (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm serious, guys...looking for a knife roll.


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 9, 2013)

Having handled a couple of Steve Goodson's custom leather knife rolls, I think he is at/ near the top of the craft. PM me if you need his contact info (don't think I'm supposed to include a link) or you can find his info on the Wildboar's Kitchen site. He's a very nice guy; pick up the phone and talk to him in person.


----------



## Lefty (Dec 9, 2013)

I remember him AND his beautiful work...gotta keep this cheap, though. It's more an item of necessity that I will have to deal with being less than ideal, rather than a dream roll. I guess....


----------



## pleue (Dec 9, 2013)

look into chisel rolls, cheaper than most natural material knife specific rolls and may suit your needs if you're knives aren't bare.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 9, 2013)

I gave up on knife rolls. Hate them!

I carry a Keter 3 drawer tool box. I can fit literally dozens of knives, a few rods, a stone or two, a strop, some mineral oil, wax, flitz, etc...With the mesh liners everything stays secure. Plus I can lock the whole box with a single luggage lock. It has a large metal handle, and metal locking latches, yet is the lightest 3 drawer box of it's kind.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 9, 2013)

Do a search for leather knife roll on a site called etsy.com
I think you'll like what you'll find. Got 2, one for me and one for my sous


----------



## brianh (Dec 9, 2013)

I got the Ultimate Edge from Jon at JKI, 8pc one. Love it for the few times a year I'll probably have to transport my knives. It's like $25-$30 and worth it.


----------



## KCMande (Dec 9, 2013)

I use the ultimate edge deluxe bag. My 300mm yanagi with its Saya sticks out the end just a little bit. Otherwise it holds my everyday tools safe at work. Check out butcherbakerstore.com they have some nice looking rolls, no experience with them, they run expensive, but look nice


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 9, 2013)

Having both a roll and a Ultimate edge. I think that you would do better with a bag. most rolls are small.


----------



## franzb69 (Dec 9, 2013)

ultimate edge or the chef pak


----------



## Lefty (Dec 9, 2013)

Hmmm. Thanks, guys! I appreciate it. Steve and I might work something out (great guy!) Thanks, David.


----------



## Lefty (Dec 11, 2013)

Alright guys. I'mnot sure whether or not anyone cares, but, I'll let you know my plan. I've contacted Steve Goodson, and once his busy season is done (after Christmas), we're going to talk to see what we can figure out. He's got to be one of the nicest guys I've dealt with. I'm not expecting anything for free, and I don't want to put Steve in a funny position. SO, since I have to worry about putting my money towards a diaper bag more than I do a knife roll - what is my best bet for a second choice? I'm leaning towards a Messermeister 12 knife unit. Cheap, looks are ok, and I actually don't mind rocking the word "Messermeister" on my "kit".


----------



## Nmko (Dec 11, 2013)

Tom if it doesn't work out with Steve, i have an almost brand new Messermeister 12 knife slot case you can have... It's the previous model better quality one with synthetic leather like material, Its more padded and stronger. It looks exactly the same as the one available now except the quality of fabric is better... I'll send it your way if you want?


----------



## wellminded1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Steve is amazing to deal with, I have had a roll from hime for a couple of years now. You can try a canadian brand I believe is called Horace and Jasper or one out of NY, boldric.com .


----------



## V1P (Dec 11, 2013)

Tom, here's a recommendation : http://korin.com/Synthetic-Knife-Bag-14-36-cm-max?sc=27&category=280116

Since all my knives have sayas or sheath, this kind of bag is good for me.

Let me know what you think.

Ferry


----------



## Chef Niloc (Dec 11, 2013)

I don't know about you all but I still hate knife rolls, way to impractical for daily use at work. I know some kitchens (per se being one of them) that won't even let you bring them into the kitchen. I must agree with this rule as seeing knife rolls tucked away in every corner of the kitchen kind of drives me nuts to, cooks that keep them in there fridge even drive me crazier!


----------



## rogue108 (Dec 11, 2013)

It depends on how many knives you are planning to carry, but I use a Yak Pak Knife Roll. Its very well built, has 12 pockets but only 4 or 5 of those will accommodate full size knives. The rest of the pockets are big enough to carry petty sized knives. 

I know you are Canada, but you can get them from Williams and Sonoma for around $40.00


----------



## JHunter (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm with Colin on this, work space is a premium in a kitchen, bags get dirty and so on. I have 3 go to knives I take to work every day so I stitched up some canvas similar to a chisel roll take out the knives and folds small enough to stay in the locker.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Dec 11, 2013)

Yeah this summer when I was just cooking in a place all I brought with me most days was one of my "butcher belts" just three knives, A thermometer, spoons and the steel. I'd keep my "knife tote" in the car just in case I needed anything else.
If I decided to go to work in the city I thought this would also prove helpful, having the knives on the hip just in case there's any mugger action!
Those that don't remember the story I did defend myself once from a mugger with a chef knife walking home from work one day, thank God I was bringing it home to sharpen.Crrocodile Dundee style.


----------



## Lefty (Dec 11, 2013)

So, I guess I can't talk you into making me one, eh Colin? 

For me, either a bag or roll works. To be honest, I just need a way to transport them to and from, for when I meet up with a chef at a restaurant, or go to hang out and talk knives with a fellow forum member. 

Ok, so another question (why not?). As a craftsman/vendor, if I'm meeting up with you guys at your restaurant to show you potential piece for you to purchase, does a leather roll make me look like a douche? I just really like weathered leather....


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Dec 11, 2013)

Ultimate edge and koobi are my favorites for work. Tojiro also make knife case I love for transporting more precious pieces. It comes in black and metallic, has a keyed lock, and holds five knives completely padded. There is no movement inside the case at all. My only real problem with it is that it says Tojiro in huge letters on the side. Also AceCase makes a product for individual knives. http://www.cutleryandmore.com/tojiro/premium-aluminum-chefs-attache-knife-case-p117824


----------



## Chef Niloc (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm working on a new design, I have a paper mock up made right now. My first attempt at this "new style bag" came out okay but I wasn't quite happy with the design. Copying someone else's work and or a traditional design is a lot easier than inventing something new, but it's also a lot of fun to invent new things. However if you're dead set on a roll I could probably whip one up fairly quickly, how many knives?



Lefty said:


> So, I guess I can't talk you into making me one, eh Colin?
> 
> For me, either a bag or roll works. To be honest, I just need a way to transport them to and from, for when I meet up with a chef at a restaurant, or go to hang out and talk knives with a fellow forum member.
> 
> Ok, so another question (why not?). As a craftsman/vendor, if I'm meeting up with you guys at your restaurant to show you potential piece for you to purchase, does a leather roll make me look like a douche? I just really like weathered leather....


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Dec 11, 2013)

Ps. The tojiro says it holds 12
Knives but mine only holds 5. Here's an inside pic.


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 11, 2013)

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/jumbo-military-style-mechanics-bag.aspx?a=60127 Use this Tom, Takes up little space, light weight, rugged and holds knives up to 19in long


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Dec 11, 2013)

I really like that, and at $20 I might have to get one.


----------



## Lefty (Dec 11, 2013)

It is nice! I'd still have to roll up the knives, though, for protection. Crap. It's definitely an option!


----------



## JHunter (Dec 11, 2013)

If I could get what I have stitched in leather I'd be over the moon. Or one of your belts Colin as most days it goes in a small messenger bag for my bike to work. 
Tom for your purpose I love the look of leather rolls just adds to it all.


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 11, 2013)

I love the look of leather rolls, but highly impractical considering the amount of real estate needed to access the contents of one. Also- leather isn't light, add to that a few knives/tools and it adds up pretty quick. Ultimate Edge's portfolio style bag is the best solution I've found for knife transportation/storage thus far. The only thing I'd add to the design, is some stabilizing straps for the blades/sayas to reduce shifting.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 12, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/jumbo-military-style-mechanics-bag.aspx?a=60127 Use this Tom, Takes up little space, light weight, rugged and holds knives up to 19in long



I have about 15 knives in one of those right now, plus some other tools. Works great.


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 12, 2013)

Colin's story about using his knives for self defense, made me think of how I frequently have mixed feelings when toting my bag on my walk home. I typically have up to $2-3k in knives plus gear in my bag. Depending on the time of night, it can be a little nerve wracking, especially since the new restaurant is in a seedier part of town(what better place for a BBQ joint?). On the other hand- I'm toting around what is tantamount to short swords, i.e. concealed weapons. Could get tricky to explain if the cops are feeling restless... I've been planning on getting my concealed carry, but I'm pretty sure it doesn't cover large edged items.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Dec 13, 2013)

I remember the first time I got pulled over and a cop saw a large hot splitting cleaver in my back seat, text two was a box of 5mil contractor garbage bags and a whole case of delta black Magic (black nitrile) gloves. Needless to say he wanted to look in the trunk.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2013)

THIS: http://www.jbprince.com/knife-bags-carrier/chef-carryall-green-canvas-with-brown-leather-trim.asp

Super durable, way more so than my Ultimate Edge, really versatile and as a saya maker, you don't necessarily need something with slots for each knife.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 13, 2013)

View attachment 20866


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 13, 2013)

Mine is the brown one on the bottom. This ain't bad for $99! And the leather is soft and broken in too. Doesn't take up too much space when rolled out either and comes with a nice sized zip pocket. I also use the Ultimate Edge too.


----------

